# Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich



## dtbc15 (22. März 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

hier seht ihr ein paar Fotos zu meinem Teich...ich hoffe ich habe den Teich einigermassen gut hinbekommen und er gefällt euch!?!?!?:?

Als ich den Teich baute war ich mir nicht bewusst wieviel arbeit dahinter steckt den übergaupt zu bauen und instand zu halten^^....aber bin jetzt froh ihn zu haben auch wenn die ein oder andere Stunde drauf geht^^

Das ist jetzt der Zweite Winter wo ich ihn habe...und mir sind bis auf den heutigen Tag leider von damals 16 (goldfischen und Schubikus) 11 verstorben,....verschiedene hatten ich glaube so einen Pilz befall.....auf den Kiemen und auf den Schuppen hatten die armen Fische grüne Ablagerungen...sah aus als wenn sie da angemalt waren....und über diesen Winter sind weiter 4 verstorben....als sie mit dem "Pilz" befallen waren habe ich mich informert und im Fachtiergeschäft haben sie mir so ein Mittel gegeben um ins Wasser zu kippen...jedoch hat es den meisten Fischen nicht mehr geholfen....vlt hat einer von euch ne Idee wo das vlt herkam.....

Das Netz was um und über dem Teich ist weil sich leider auch schon Vögel oder Katzen sich an meinen Fischis bedient haben grrr


Und wie ihr auf den Fotos sieht ist das Wasser net "klar" und es sind Algen drin....viele habe ich schon rausgefischt aber die Ablagerungen auf dem Grund werden immer mehr....kann mir da vt einer bitte weiter helfen......erstens wie ich die Algen am besten los werde und zweitens wie das Wasser wieder etwas klarer wird...


Noch zur zusätzlicher Info:L=4,5m B=3m...tiefste Stelle 1m

Und jeder der mir irgendeinen Tipp geben kann wie ich meinen Teich schöner gestalten könnte oder was ich besser bzw anders machen sollte ich bin für alles dankbar....
Ich nehme jeden Rat gerne an....


Ich sage jetzt schon mal danke fürs lesen ....


Liebe Grüsse Claude


----------



## Piddel (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo Claude und ein :willkommen im Teich 

Habe mir deine Foto`s soeben angeschaut und es sieht so aus ( Bild 4 ) dass stellenweise die Ringwallsteine auf der Folie stehen ? Aus den Pflanzsteinen kann somit bei Regen oder beim Begießen der Pflanzen die Pflanzerde incl.  Dünger in den Teich gespült werden und dann haben die sch.... Algen durch diesen sehr hohen Nährstoffeintrag reichlich Nahrung.

Vielleicht ist das die/eine Ursache für den Algenwuchs. Für die weitere Teichgestaltung kommt bestimmt noch Hilfe ansonsten Lesen, Lesen......

Weiter viel Spaß hier im Forum und


----------



## troll20 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo Claude,

ein :Willkommen2 bei den Teichirren
 :hai

könntest du uns etwas übder die Verwendete Technik im und am Teich sagen?
B.z.w. ein paar Bilder von der Technik wären auch ganz nett 

mfg René


----------



## dtbc15 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Noch zur Verfollständigung:

Im Teichpumpenfilter befinden sich, Filtermatten, BIOMEC Filter, Filtergranulat.
und der Teichpumpenfilter besitzt noch einen UVC Strahler

Die Pumpe ist für 5000l Teichwasser gedacht

Sorry wegen dem Bild von den Daten des Filters, der stand schon paar jährchen draussen


----------



## dtbc15 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hi Peter,

die meisten Pflanzen stehen noch  zu sätzlich in töpfen in den Ringwallsteinen und die die nicht zusätzlich in Töpfe stehen da habe ich die Ringwallsteine innen mit Folie verkleidet.....also das schliesst nicht zu 100% aus dass vlt bischen Regen mit Erde in den Teich laufen kann, das wär dannn echt minimal und ich glaube nicht dass es alleine daran liegen wird
Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe ich werde auf jedenfall es nochmal ausbessern dass so wenig wie möglich Erde rein gespühlt werden kann

MfG Claude


----------



## Piddel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo Claude,

jeder Tropfen zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag (Blumenerde/Blumenwasser evtl. auch gedüngt) von außen fördert das Algenproblem gewaltig. Am besten erstmal diese "Fehlerquelle" beseitigen und die bereits vorhandene Algensuppe abfischen. Eventuell auch eine komplette Teichreinigung durchführen. Jetzt wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt dafür bevor die vorhandenen Pflanzen wieder durchstarten.

 ...Pflanzen ? Hast Du auch Unterwasserpflanzen drinne ?

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## troll20 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo Claude,

ich denke dein Filteraufkleber sagt schon alles, dazu die Filtermedien, welche über ihre Dienstzeit hinweg sind^^
So wie Peter schon geschrieben hat, sollte weiterer Nährstoffeintrag vermieden werden.
Weiterhin würde ich eine Grundreinigung empfehlen, wo der größte Teil des Wassers mit dem ganzen Schmoder raus kommt.
Als nächste solltest du über eine vernünftige Filteranlage Nachdenken die auch dein Wasser umwälzen kann.
Wenn ich das richtig rechne sollten (betrachte man deinen Teich als Würfel) gut 13,5m³ in deinem Teich sein, abzüglich der Schrägen denke ich sind es nur noch um die 7- 8 m³.
Dein Pumpe schafft laut Aufkleber 2200 Liter/h (wahrscheinlich bis 5 cm über Wasserspiegel  ) Lass es im Besten fall 1500 Liter /h (durch die höhe bis es in den Filter läuft, dazu noch Bögen und ein zugesetzter Schlauch) sein das ist bei deinem Teich mit Fischbesatz einfach viel zu wenig. Dort sollte man so gut 50% des Teichvolumens in der Stunde durch den Filter drücken.
Danach kommt eine gute Vorabscheidung mit Sifi oder ähnlich und dann einen Filter mit von mir aus diesen Schaumstoffmatten , besser Japanmatten oder ähnliches. Danach solltest du einen Filterbereich mit Helix oder Filterwürfel oder ähnlichem haben.
Wenn du jetzt noch einen zusätzlichen Pflanzenteich hättest dann wäre das schon nahezu perfekt. Alternativ bleibt dir nur mehr Pflanzen ins Wasser deines Teiches und so wenig wie möglich Fische drin und diese nur sparsamm Füttern.

Weiere informationen findest du hier und Hier wenn du dann noch Fragen hast stehen dir bestimmt alle Leute mit Rat zu Seite 2

mfg René


----------



## dtbc15 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo,


@Peter :Ja ich habe Unterwasserpflanzen drin, nämlich die Ceratophyllum demersum.

@René: Vielen dank für deine Tips und vorschläge, ich werde probieren sie umzusetzen.

und hier kommt schon die nächste frage^^
Wieviele Goldfische würdet ihr mir raten maximal in meinen Teich zu setzen?

Nochmals danke an alle die bis jetzt mir weitergeholfen haben, ich bin noch immer für jeden weiteren Tipp oder Rat offen und würde mich freuen noch paar Tips von euch Profis zu bekommen^^

mfg Claude


----------



## Echinopsis (24. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Moin Claude,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum!
Ich glaube ich würde noch mehr Pflanzen in den Teich pflanzen an Deiner Stelle...aber ansonsten ist er doch sehr schön 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## dtbc15 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hi,

@Daniel für deinen Vorschlag, ich werde mir dann noch paar Pflanzen zulegen

@ ALLE: was würdet ihr sagen zum Fischbesatz...wieviele Goldfische wäre der maximum für meinen Teich?


lG Caude


----------



## troll20 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo Caude,

was hälst du davon erst einmal für ein beseres Klima im Teich zu sorgen und wenn er sich erholt hat, sowie die Technik richtig läuft, kannst du immer noch über ein paar Goldis (mehr als 5 würde ich aber nicht nehmen) Nachdenken.

mfg René


----------



## dtbc15 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

OK, danke werden deinen rat annehmen


lg claude


----------



## troll20 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Das freut mich, 
aber eine Bitte hätt ich noch


halt uns auf dem laufendem wie es deinem Teich geht, vor allem mit vielen Bildern 

mfg rené


----------



## dtbc15 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Ok, werd ich machen^^

Nochmals vielen dank an alle 

lg Claude


----------



## dtbc15 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo,

hier sind ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Teich die ihr euch gewünscht hattet,

ich freue mich über eure Kommentare, und bin noch immer für jeden Tipp offen^^





lg Claude


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Na das Wasser sieht doch schon richtig klar aus 
Nur den Springbrunnen werden deine __ Teichrosen nicht mögen 
Der Schmoder am boden wird sich gewiss mit der Zeit auch noch auflösen in Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen  und Algen
Aber mit der Zeit wirst du sehen das es immer weniger wird, dieses Jahr mußte ich sogar das erste mal ein wenig Dünger für die Teichrosen kaufen 

mfg René


----------



## dtbc15 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

HI,

in welcher hinsicht ist der Springbrunnen nicht gut für die Seerosen, wegen den Wassertropfen die vlt auf den seerosenblätter landen?


----------



## dtbc15 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

lg Claude^^


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hi Claude,
ja, Seerosen mögen es gar nicht, wenn sie "beregnet" werden
Ich habe unsere Zwerg-Seerosen auch so in den Teich gepflanzt, daß sie ein ganzes Stück entfernt von unseren beiden Bachläufen stehen.
Dein Teich schaut schon richtig schick aus!


----------



## dtbc15 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hi Eva,

ich werde mir dann i-was einfallen lassen,

danke für die schnelle Antwort und fürs Kompliment 

lg claude


----------



## dtbc15 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo liebe Teichverrückten,


hier mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Teich,

mit euren Tipps ist der richtig schön geworden,

ich Danke euch allen für eure Mühe


(ihr seit eine  echt klasse Truppe )         


liebe grüsse Claude


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo Claude,

das sieht wirklich richtig  aus
Weiter so, aber sag mal wofür war gleich noch das Netz um deinen Teich???

Gruß rené


----------



## dtbc15 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hi René,

also das Netz um den Teich ist weil eines tages 2 Fische gefehlt hatten und andere hatten Hautverletzungen (Schürf, Kratz oder Beisswunden, konnte es nicht genau einschätzen), von daher gehe ich aus dass ein Tier wie zB Katze sich an meinen Fischen vergehen wollte. Ich finds schade dass ich so ein Netz drumrum habe, schon alleine wegen der Optik her, sieht fast aus wie ein Gefängnis für Fische^^.....aber  lieber so als wenn mir eines Tages weitere Fische fehlen oder vlt Fische wieder solche verletzungen aufweisen.
Oder kennt einer von euch noch i-eine andere möglichkeit um solche Tiere von meinem Teich fern zu halten?

liebe Grüsse Claude


----------



## dtbc15 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hey,

hier mal wieder paar aktuelle pics von meinem Teich ^^

ich habe aber noch eine Frage, ich finde es ist ziemlich viel Wasser in meinem Teich aber wenige Fische, (5 Goldfische) wie viele Fische und welche könnte ich eurer Meinung nach noch einsetzen, sodass der Teich nicht mit Fischen "überladen" wird? wäre ein Koi möglich oder ist der Teich dafür zu klein?


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hi Claude,
erst mal Kompliment, Dein Teich schaut sehr nett aus.
Bei einem Volumen von 4000 l....  solltest Du besser keinen Koi einsetzen.
Diese Fischart braucht entschieden mehr Wasser.
5 Goldfische, sofern sie nicht gleichgeschlechtlich sind, werden sich sicherlich auch noch vermehren. Wie schaut es denn aus mit __ Schnecken, hast Du davon welche in Deinem Teich?
Lassen sich auch sehr schön beobachten.


----------



## Rapunzel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo Claude,

Dein Teich hat sich gut entwickelt, sieht schick aus! Auf einem Foto blüht eine weiße Seerose mit rosa Rand. Weißt Du deren Namen, die sieht zu schön aus... .

Auch wenn Dein Teich mit derzeit 5 Goldies etwas leer aussieht, wart mal ab, die werden sich bestimmt bald vermehren und dann hast Du bald eine ganze Truppe im Teich schwimmen, so dass es irgendwann mal schnell zu viele werden können.


----------



## dtbc15 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hallo, ich wollte euch mal meine Teich vorstellen...+ paar Fragen hätte ich*

Hallo,

zuerst mal danke für die schnellen antworten und die Komplimente

@Eva-Maria: nein __ Schnecken habe ich noch nicht im Teich, ist aber ne Überlegung wert danke

@Nicole: das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen wie die heissen, ich habe die alle aus nem Teich vom Nachbar bekommen  und bin absoluter Leihe in Pflanzennamen, tut mir echt leid, aber vlt kann dir ja ein Pflanzenprofi hier im Forum weiterhelfen.
Wäre dankbar wenn Nicole bzw mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

lG Claude


----------

